# burberry fabric



## SHaVedGTi (Nov 1, 2001)

Does anyone know where I can get some black/red/white burberry fabric. Looking to possibly do my headliner and thats the pattern I want but cant seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## BlackSheepVW (Feb 5, 2009)

Burberry Vinyl for your headliner:
http://www.fabric4life.com/product_view.asp?id=213
Closest I could find online so far:
http://www.fabric.com/ProductD...fa962
http://www.fashionfabricsclub....WW959
http://www.fashionfabricsclub....WW951
http://www.fashionfabricsclub....WW941
http://www.windycityfabrics.com/burberryold2.htm



_Modified by BlackSheepVW at 12:40 AM 2-8-2009_


----------



## vrubbadub (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (BlackSheepVW)*

damn! i wish i had this kinda info like, two weeks ago...


----------



## BlackSheepVW (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (vrubbadub)*

Did you end up going with something else because you couldn't find the black burberry check? Did you end up settling for the Gucci or LV Fabric?
Here's what I did, I took the Burberry Classic Check pattern and Photoshopped it to make the black check pattern from Burberry's Cashmere Scarf then took it to a textile printer and had them print off the fabric for me. Cheaper than ordering it off a site in China or trying to buy the real deal from Burberry... Here's what mine looks like:


----------



## vrubbadub (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (BlackSheepVW)*

i got some fake ish! looks like buberry but feels like..????







$4 a yard what can you expect.


----------



## BlackSheepVW (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (vrubbadub)*

Well for $4 a yard you can't really go wrong right, you can always upgrade it if it was that cheap...


----------



## vrubbadub (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (BlackSheepVW)*

i agree, i can use this for practice and experiance it first....instead of ruining a good piece of fabric.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (vrubbadub)*

can you guys tell us where you got this "fake" stuff? frankly i'm wanting to try covering stuff in burberry but don't want to practice with the $40/yard stuff.








oh, and another good site to get good burberry stuff:
http://www.urbansell.com/produ...i=210
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrubbadub (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_can you guys tell us where you got this "fake" stuff? frankly i'm wanting to try covering stuff in burberry but don't want to practice with the $40/yard stuff.








oh, and another good site to get good burberry stuff:
http://www.urbansell.com/produ...i=210
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

found it on ebay username: igloo?? something but its a blend of polyester/cotton so a little durable, when i get the link i will post it up.


----------

